# C:/ Drive not accessible, Access Denied Windows 10



## Bella2021 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, my boyfriend and I are hoping someone can help. His laptop is having serious problems, it could be due to a hacker, or possibly changed administrative settings. Even though he is the administrator, he cannot access his main C drive (Hard drive), he gets this message C:/ Drive not accessible, Access is denied. He also can't left click on the start menu and have it pop up. He did right click, and take administrative control and try and take ownership following steps he saw on online help forums. This has not fixed the problem. He was able to make a Z drive where he can view some of his photos, but he can't do anything with any apps, programs or other files that are on the C:/ drive. How can we un-corrupt the C:/ drive and get it working again and remove anyone else's access as the administrator? He did do a windows reset through restart+holding down shift in safe mode. That did not help. We need help to fix this problem with exact step by step instructions on how to go about doing it. Screen shots would be helpful.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry to say, but this is NORMAL ! Windows 10 now restricts access to the drive where Windows is located. This is a safety feature. I wanted to also state that you can go look at your C: drive, but you are not allowed to modify it or any item that resides there. Unless you can define what kind of corruption he thinks exists ie: BSOD's, system hangs, etc. we can't help you.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

storage_man said:


> Sorry to say, but this is NORMAL ! Windows 10 now restricts access to the drive where Windows is located. This is a safety feature. I wanted to also state that you can go look at your C: drive, but you are not allowed to modify it or any item that resides there. Unless you can define what kind of corruption he thinks exists ie: BSOD's, system hangs, etc. we can't help you.


Huh! Could you amplify that. I have never heard of (until this thread) of Windows 10 preventing access to any drive, particularly the main one on which Windows 10 is installed??
Or have I misunderstood.


----------



## Bella2021 (Nov 16, 2016)

storage_man said:


> Sorry to say, but this is NORMAL ! Windows 10 now restricts access to the drive where Windows is located. This is a safety feature. I wanted to also state that you can go look at your C: drive, but you are not allowed to modify it or any item that resides there. Unless you can define what kind of corruption he thinks exists ie: BSOD's, system hangs, etc. we can't help you.


We actually can't even view anything on the drive. Some things on the computer are disabled. If you click the start menu, it denies opening it, but if you right click, you can take the administrative power. But you cannot take ownership.


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

davehc said:


> Huh! Could you amplify that. I have never heard of (until this thread) of Windows 10 preventing access to any drive, particularly the main one on which Windows 10 is installed??
> Or have I misunderstood.


I am running Windows 10 and have complete access to C drive


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Bella2021 said:


> We actually can't even view anything on the drive. Some things on the computer are disabled. If you click the start menu, it denies opening it, but if you right click, you can take the administrative power. But you cannot take ownership.


Are you using file explorer to view files on the drive ? What is actually displayed when you hit the start button ?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

davehc said:


> Huh! Could you amplify that. I have never heard of (until this thread) of Windows 10 preventing access to any drive, particularly the main one on which Windows 10 is installed??
> Or have I misunderstood.


Go try to rename a file in the windows directory. It will not let you do it unless you take ownership of that directory. You can browse your Windows drive, but your not allowed to make modifications.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

storage_man said:


> Go try to rename a file in the windows directory. It will not let you do it unless you take ownership of that directory. You can browse your Windows drive, but your not allowed to make modifications.


Obviously it is matter or your wording

"Sorry to say, but this is NORMAL ! Windows 10 now restricts access to the drive where Windows is located"
From my point of view, and a couple of other posters, this reads the Partition where windows 10 (the OS) is installed. Sorry if this ha caused confusion.

By restriction of access, I assume you mean there are restrictions on some of the things you can do, not the actual access to the Windows partition


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

These restrictions started many versions before 10. Each version there after, more of the System folders are protected.
BUT, the C drive itself is NOT restricted as stated above. If it was, what a waste of having an 4 terabyte drive!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. In fact, the Windows folder is not entirely restricted either. There are several items in there which can be customized, or renamed, but - best left alone.

Anyway. this started from a misunderstanding - I'm out of this thread now.


----------



## Cheecob (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok, after reading your thread, and done some research online, I have found some solutions that may possibly work. You've tried trying to take owner ship/full permission like you said, by going into properties and security etc. Though have you tried to grant permission instead? I hope these solution(s) work for yours!

*[1] Solution 1 (Granting Permission)*

After doing some research I have found a pdf file that has 2 solutions on it, (one being taking ownership back which you have already tried) and one be granting permission. The link will be listed below and you can scroll down to "part 2" with the instructions.

http://www.preyerplanning.com/take-ownership-of-entire-hard-drive-in-windows-7.pdf

Or this:

On the drive which you wish to permit access to from other systems, select 'Security' and select 'Advanced'. Create a new user 'Everyone' (Everyone was there but Fully Denied) and give 'Full Control' to this new user. The drive will then be available on other systems as mine now is.

*[2] Solution 2 (through Cmd Prompt)
*
Another way that you might be able to fix this problem is doing a set of commands through command prompt. Commands are listed below.

_1. Click Start , click All programs , and click Accessories . _

_2. Right-click Command Prompt and click "Run as administrator "._

_3. In Administrator: Command Prompt window, _

_4. Type "takeown /F" (external drive letter) and press Enter._

_5. Type "CACLS (external drive letter) /G Administrator:F " and press "Enter"._

_Note: Administrator can be change to your local user account with the administrator permission_

_7. Restart the computer and test the issue.

*Don't type the quotation marks.

Sources:
*_
[1]_ 
http://www.preyerplanning.com/take-ownership-of-entire-hard-drive-in-windows-7.pdf_

[2]
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/e4fd2e7e-ec07-47c9-8677-e4be071e6122?auth=1


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you can make another driver letter (like how you created the Z dirve) to show your documents. Then go start backing up what you can reach and re-install Windows from DVD or USB key. 

If someone has put in a DENY acl in the security tab of C: properties, you cannot undo that.


----------

